# Trip Planning and Gaining Experince



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Take your wade fishing knowledge and apply it to other areas that you will now be able to reach by boat. Places you caught fish wading probably had structure, current flow, depth changes, bait, birds, etc.. apply this to similar areas accessible with your skiff and you’ll be on the right track.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

tcov said:


> Take your wade fishing knowledge and apply it to other areas that you will now be able to reach by boat. Places you caught fish wading probably had structure, current flow, depth changes, bait, birds, etc.. apply this to similar areas accessible with your skiff and you’ll be on the right track.


that will work! On that note, don't feel you have to run crazy far all the time. Learn sections of the area piece by piece using the criteria above and you will make progress


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Find a manageable area (in size) that looks good/you have some confidence in and start there, don't get caught up with running everywhere.
Then take a look within that area and identify what features are most likely to hold fish. Start fishing these on different stages of the tide and see what works. Move around slowly and observe. Take notes and build on successes and methodically expand your range.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishing from a kayak for a few years will teach you a ton about planning, reading water, being stealthy, watching fish behaviors etc because you don’t have the ability to fire the outboard up and move to a different area. You will make the best out of an area based on conditions and pre-plan where you will fish and have a rough idea of where you will paddle and how you will cover areas efficiently.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Michael T said:


> So after years of saving and lurking on this site my skiff is finally here. I have been wading and fishing SW FL for the last few years so I have a good understanding of the tides down here and how to catch fish but my experience has been limited to wadable areas with walkable access so I am feeling a bit overwhelmed with the amount of water I don't know.
> 
> I have fished with a few guides in the area to test boats and get some general advice, have chatted with the local fly/bait shop folks a lot and have some friends that know the area more than I do so I have a very general idea of what to look for, tides to target and how to catch em beyond my wading world.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Keep reading and talking to people. Not everyone agrees, but I believe the solunar calendar is a big help. Moving water, presence of bait (and birds), and structure/cover are keys that I look for. As you indicated, TOW (60-90 days per year is wonderful!) will provide a lot of insight...keep a journal. I'll look forward to your posts. Best of luck and tight lines to you!


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Depending on where you launch, the best fishing might be 50 or 100 feet from the ramp. That's happened to me a lot, and it's really satisfying. It will probably be under little pressure as everyone else will blast by you to make their run to where there may or may not be fish. Like others have said, it's about paying attention to what is happening in the water.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Is the area around your wading spots similar, but previously unreachable? Can you start from where you already know, and work out along the similar looking spots?


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

When I am planning a trip I use Google satellite view. In Florida I really like using "Top Spot" branded maps. Top Spot will have suggested fishing spots but I really don't pay them too much attention to those "Hot Spots." What I do like is on a given day out on the water I can pull out this waterproof map and adjust my game plan. Points, cuts and structure hold fish. Temperature, tides, wind and water clarity will affect where the fish hang out. Congrats on the new boat and I hope you have a lot of fun with it. When you do figure out how to find and make the fish eat please let the rest of us know!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Viking1 said:


> When I am planning a trip I use Google satellite view. In Florida I really like using "Top Spot" branded maps. Top Spot will have suggested fishing spots but I really don't pay them too much attention to those "Hot Spots." What I do like is on a given day out on the water I can pull out this waterproof map and adjust my game plan. Points, cuts and structure hold fish. Temperature, tides, wind and water clarity will affect where the fish hang out. Congrats on the new boat and I hope you have a lot of fun with it. When you do figure out how to find and make the fish eat please let the rest of us know!


Boom! I use Zoom Earth to plan a lot of my adventures. 
Being able to see the area from above helps in planning an attack strategy. It's also helpful when your readymade plans meet prevailing winds.

Satellite imagery should be part of everyone's diet. I trust my local knowledge, but having that in your arsenal is a game changer.

Good luck!


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Luckily, Tampa to Ft. Myers is all very similar, meaning you will be fishing the same types of structures the same way. I agree there will be no substitute for time on the water and while I pay attention to such things now, years ago I paid no attention to what tides were, the moon phase, wind, etc. While I had some tough days, it taught me where to look for fish at all stages of the tides in all conditions. Don’t just fast trolling motor over an area, slow down and pay attention to subtle changes in bottom contour, vegetation (different grasses hold different things, and grow in different depths) these things will help you on other parts of the tide. Like mentioned above, keep a detailed log (I never did and am confident I’ve forgotten and continue to forget more that I shouldn’t). Lastly, do not be afraid to read about the subject. One of the best books I have found, while in depth and not specifically geared toward Southwest Florida is in he link below. It is geared toward fly fishing, but holds a bunch of valuable information. That Strike will take you where ever you need or decide to go. 









Orvis Guide to Fly Fishing for Coastal Gamefish: Adams, Aaron: 9780762779123: Books


Orvis Guide to Fly Fishing for Coastal Gamefish [Adams, Aaron] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Orvis Guide to Fly Fishing for Coastal Gamefish



www.amazon.com


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

These points are all great and remind me that in fact, I know more than I think and should double down on my experience wading as it can translate. The way I approach the flat and water I am familiar with can be adjusted and adapted to new water, I just need to take it slow, use Google maps to plan and keep my eyes open to maximize learning while on the water. 

The Log is something I really need to do. It sounds like that is a key to developing a long term knowledge base that can be referenced and will make me pay attention because I know I will be taking notes. 

Google Maps and FMT are going to be my friends. I think that with the Burnt Store Marina ramp being under construction, familiar waters for me, I may focus on the Estero Bay for a while while that gets fixed. BSM is a great wading area and people blast past me all the time while I slam so I definitely relate to the point about fishing close to the ramp!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Google Earth and when the tide moves or where the current is because of a river flow through the bay or shoreline. Scout a place out and fish it under different conditions as much as possible. Look for bait and all the things that made you successful without a boat, same type of conditions just in different places.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fishing from a kayak for a few years will teach you a ton about planning, reading water, being stealthy, watching fish behaviors etc because you don’t have the ability to fire the outboard up and move to a different area. You will make the best out of an area based on conditions and pre-plan where you will fish and have a rough idea of where you will paddle and how you will cover areas efficiently.


Did that for years and now I have a 2 mile stretch near my house really sussed out. When the weather sucks, it is really nice to fish right by the house and still catch fish.


----------

